# Woodhaven router sleds



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and would like some information on the Woodhaven router sled. I made an end grain cutting board and want to made more. I had to spend an excessive amount of time sanding my first one. I would use the sled to level the surface of the cutting board. The board I made was approx 11" by 15". If anyone is using one of woodhaven sled I would info on quality of sled and how easy it is to set up and use.
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom in NC said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and would like some information on the Woodhaven router sled. I made an end grain cutting board and want to made more. I had to spend an excessive amount of time sanding my first one. I would use the sled to level the surface of the cutting board. The board I made was approx 11" by 15". If anyone is using one of woodhaven sled I would info on quality of sled and how easy it is to set up and use.
> Thanks in advance,
> Tom


Hi Tom - Welcome to the forum
I just got the small one a few weeks ago and am pretty impressed with it so far. I've just used it a couple of times to see how it worked by planing down a couple of old drawer fronts. You do need to make a couple of 'L' shaped supports to set the rails on and then support your workpiece somehow. The workpiece needs to be supported such that the surface being planed is within about a 3/8" window. As I said, I have just started using it so haven't worked out all the nuances yet but it is well made and promises to be a very versatile system. Fairly cheap also if comparing to a planner.
If cutting boards is to be a sole use for it though, you might be able to make a home built version with a simple frame and gantry type carriage for the router. I believe another member built something like that awhile back. If I can find it, I'll post a link to his creation.

EDIT - Here's the link
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23960-planing-jig-sled.html#post207073


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

John, thanks for the reply. I believe I will go ahead and order one. Cutting boards is my current concern. I have needed something to flatten boards wider than my 6"jointer can do an I believe this will also do that also.
Tom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom in NC said:


> John, thanks for the reply. I believe I will go ahead and order one. Cutting boards is my current concern. I have needed something to flatten boards wider than my 6"jointer can do an I believe this will also do that also.
> Tom


Hi Tom - here's a couple of pics of mine set up with an old drawer front I still had


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

I ordered the Wodheaven sled and it's to be delivered today. I wll let you how it works on mend grain cutting boards.
Tom


----------

